# Applying grout sealer on vertical wall tiles



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

I put into a spray bottle applicator and sprayed on, working back and forth down the walls and as per instructions, waited about 5 minutes and wiped the excess with a damp sponge.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks. I'll give it a shot.
Mike


----------

